# Dioramas......



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Here's the link to MiniArt. They've got tons of stuff! MiniArt: Plastic model kits, Historical miniatures Figures, Building Accessories


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice link Jan. I've seen some of their stuff on the Model Hobbies site. Some of the prices are quite reasonable, especially for the buildings, which look very good when done.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

True indeed old sport! I couldn't find the thread that Matt started, so put it up here....
Thought that it would be a challenge to try to do a diorama at some point....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice site Jan.THX for posting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2009)

That stuff does look cool!


----------



## Bernhart (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought the1/16 dutch fellow, great detail, haven't built him yet but am looking forward to it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Check out this guys water...!  Armorama :: Galilée WIP, Armorama :: Jaws and Armorama :: Russian PT boat wreck + sea SBS on HF....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Some more....DYNAMIC DIORAMAS


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

A question about "little friends" and "big friends". How close to a damaged bomber did the escorting fighter usually fly?

Richard Peterson got the nickname "sheperd of the sky" for all the damaged bombers he'd escorted during his tour...thought that it'd be a cool thing to do, his P-51D and a damaged B-17/24/26 close together in a "diorama"...

Like this one...a B-17G called the "Outhouse Mouse." "Playin' with the Boys" - Richard Peterson - P51D Mustang


----------

